# Biglietti per il bus



## Estopa

Hola,

Estoy ultimando los detalles de un viaje a Italia y me gustaría saber cómo preguntar cuando llegue allí si existen billetes para varios días (bono turista) o bonos para varios trayectos del estilo del bonometro o del bonobús para los transportes públicos.

¿Me podríais ayudar con la construcción?

¿Qué tal quedaría:

Scusi. Dove posso comprare biglietti (?) per il bus che servono per alcuni giorni?

o tal vez

Ci sono biglietti ......?

¿Cómo se llama el lugar donde se adquieren normalmente estos billetes en las localidades más pequeñas? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## infinite sadness

Normalmente quei biglietti sono venduti nelle edicole e nelle tabaccherie.

Eventualmente bisogna chiedere: "Scusi, dove posso comprare i biglietti dell'autobus urbano?"


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Estopa,

sobre tu primera pregunta, ésta es mi traducciòn:

"Mi scusi, dove posso comprare dei biglietti (per il bus o la corriera) a durata settimanale (per alcuni giorni almeno)".

En cambio, cuando necesitas sacar unos billetes en aquellas localidades pequeñas, tienes que dirigirte bien en un bar autorizado bien en un "Tabacchino o tabaccheria", donde puedes comprar todo lo que te hace falta ( billetes, prensa, cigarillos, tarjetas teefònicas o recargables...)

Buon viaggio!


----------



## licinio

Ci sono biglietti cumulativi/per più giorni?
Anche: abbonamenti (settimanali/per più giorni/ecc).


----------



## Spiritoso78

Esatto Licinio...si almeno qui ad Udine, la azienda dei trasporti extraurbana e l'ATM locale offrono dei biglietti settimanali o dei mini abbonamenti da 10 o 15 giorni. Basta rivolgersi allo sportello (se si è in città) o al tabaccaio nei piccoli paesi, come il mio, dove trovi di tutto, anche i biglietti ferroviari.


----------



## Estopa

Mille grazie a tutti!

Una última pregunta. ¿Existen en Italia billetes para varios viajes? ¿Cómo se llaman?
En España los hay por ejemplo de 10 viajes. 

Me estáis ayudando mucho. Estoy muy ilusionada con este viaje, el primero que hago a vuestro país.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ehhh, si yo fuera tú, me sacarìa un abono de una semana relacionado a cada viaje que quieres hacer, porque si te vas a comprar una serie de billetes individuales por cada viaje te vas a pagar un mogollòn...
Un abono de una semana pienso que cueste 8-10 euros...


----------



## Neuromante

Y a mi que me gusta más el verbo "adquistare" que "comprare"


----------



## Spiritoso78

Buondì Neuromante,

si, diciamo sotto l'aspetto stilististico "acquistare" è più elegante di "comprare o prendere", anche se nel linguaggio di ogni giorno, io compreso, sento più spesso dire:

" Aspettami, vado a prendere le sigarette",

 "Sai, dopo vado a prendere i biglietti per la vacanza a Tenerife"

" Roberto, vammi a prendere un pò di pane per favore!"


Comunque, ripeto, acquistare ha più valore, come credo il vostro

"adquirir" rispetto a "tomar, comprar " o..."coger" no?


----------



## Estopa

Spiritoso78 said:


> Comunque, ripeto, acquistare ha più valore, come credo il vostro
> 
> "adquirir" rispetto a "tomar, comprar " o..."coger" no?



Sì, hai ragione. "Adquirir" è più elegante. 

Il mio italiano non è ancora molto elaborato (?= elaborado).

Y gracias por el consejo. Creo que me sacaré un bono turista para una semana.


----------



## licinio

Estopa said:


> Una última pregunta. ¿Existen en Italia billetes para varios viajes? ¿Cómo se llaman?
> En España los hay por ejemplo de 10 viajes.



En mi ciudad se llaman comunemente _tesserini, _pero creo que en otras partes no se llaman así. Se presentan como un billete más largo para cinco viaje a cada extremidad que se tiene que validar cada vez y la máquina se come un rinconcito.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Y a mi que me gusta más el verbo "acquistare" que "comprare"


----------



## infinite sadness

Una precisazione: la parola _*bus*_ in Sicilia non è usata; si usa _*"autobus", "biglietti per l'autobus", "biglietti dell'autobus".*_


----------



## Estopa

infinite sadness said:


> Una precisazione: la parola _*bus*_ in Sicilia non è usata; si usa _*"autobus", "biglietti per l'autobus", "biglietti dell'autobus".*_



Mille Grazie, infinite sadness! Sai che stavolta ho bisogno delle espressioni siciliane!


----------

